# Digital multimedia projector recommendations?



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

My experience with digital projectors, aka multimedia projectors, is only with relatively ancient models that have been supplied at a venue. So I have little basis for evaluating current, new models. Indeed, without being able to try out three or four of them, I'd have to say, NO basis for evaluating them.

Does anyone have experience with current or recent models? Is there anything you recommend? Anything to avoid?

I am looking for something that is relatively portable, and for small groups, say up to 20 people. The rooms, such as classrooms, where I would use it often have daylight conditions. Thi is for use on the road, so I'd generally be connecting to a current generation of macBook Pro and its future successors.

The most common brand I see on offer is Epson.


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

Just to follow up on Klokeid's OP, I'm looking for a very portable (pico?) projector for business purposes and would welcome any suggestions. Thanks. Bob


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

You've mentioned your possible locations. What about the content that you're planning on showing?

I've got an Optima projector which gives me HD output. Fine for watching movies and viewing Keynote presentations, but I've always had problems with the size of font it defaults to. Too small to properly use when you're showing standard computer applications, like Daylite, FileMaker, etc.

I've never had success changing the display size. I remember reading that it sometimes is a bit of a trick to marry the selection of resolutions that a monitor (i.e. projector) is capable of displaying natively, and the selection of resolutions that your video card is capable of displaying. 

Having said that, I've been very happy otherwise with the Optima.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Oakbridge said:


> ... What about the content that you're planning on showing?
> 
> I've got an Optima projector which gives me HD output. Fine for watching movies and viewing Keynote presentations, but I've always had problems with the size of font it defaults to. ...


My content will include text, and the font size will hafta be controllable, so I can make it large enough. I would also use it for photos and movies. I don't know which applications - I haven't gotten that far. Or maybe I should start by getting better specifications for the applications? I am planning for a program to start in September.

In any event, I will look at Optima.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

klokeid said:


> I am looking for something that is relatively portable, and for small groups, say up to 20 people. The rooms, such as classrooms, where I would use it often have *daylight conditions.*


We design a lot of boardrooms/classrooms, and those cheap projectors don't work well unless you can *control the light*. You really need a projector that has high lumens, otherwise it will be a disappointing experience, I would look for something starting at the 2500 Lumens min, more would be better.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I would also look at the BenQ line of projectors.

I just bought one, pretty much the bottom of the line at $250.- 0n sale, but it had an HDMI input, a very long rated lamp life, a quiet fan and 2700 lumens which were the key things I was looking for.
Resolution is only 800x600 but for my purposes that was fine and the price helped make my decision.

I think the key thing is to know your applications and thus the requirements you will place on whatever you buy.


----------

